# Budgie Advice!



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My budgie forum is letting me down guys, I haven't gotten any answers over there! No other group is as awesome as you! I need some advice. I'm looking for some company for my 8 year old male budgie. I was thinking that I would want another male hopefully one that is a few years old already. I found someone that is rehoming a bonded pair and I'm not sure if I should take them. Anyone with budgie experience what do you think? Will two bonded budgies accept a third friend? Will it matter what the genders are? I think these two are a male and a female but that could be wrong. Should I hold out for a single budgie?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how much my opinion counts for. :lol: But I could see that being a difficult introduction, especially with a bonded pair that's opposite sexes. Unless all of the personalities are quite chill, I could see the males potentially squabbling over the female. I personally think it may be better to wait for a single male budgie to be a buddy for your little guy. But I have very little bird experience (pair of budgies when I was young, occasional bird experience since), so hopefully someone with more parrot ownership experience will chime in! Could you post some pictures of your little guy? I absolutely love budgies, I'm hoping to adopt a couple once I move out.


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

I found my male budgies got along great. I introduced a female with a male and she bossed him around and bullied him always trying to push him off the perch. So if you got those two the female may boss them around. Before you put them in the same cage, just set the two cages next to each other and let them get used to each other for about a week or two. Then putting them in the same cage should be fine  I had 7 budgies and a sun conure(all at once). My house was very loud i miss them so much. Good luck one your decision :grin:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for your response DibsMonster! I've been having a hard time deciding what to do but it's good to know that if I do get two birds it should work out ok. I had a female budgie in with this male before and she passed away. She was rather a bossy pants but they spent a lot of time together. He would always try to preen her and snuggle her but she was having none of it. Is that a hedgehog in your pic?! I've had hedgehogs before. They are great pets!


----------

